

Who Will Own The Living Room? Apple, Google, Sony or Microsoft? - michaelmayer
http://www.techi.com/2010/09/who-will-own-the-living-room-apple-google-sony-or-microsoft/
Though recently it has been the smartphone market that has garnered the most attention in the tech world, the arrival of a revamped – if slightly disappointing – Apple TV is a reminder that the living room is the next big play for digital transformation.
======
blueben
Is there any evidence to suggest that "the hub" is anything but a unicorn that
consumer products journalists write about and manufacturer product managers
get tricked in to believing?

------
Another1
I think Apple should sell Apple TV bundle in a real TV under a reasonable
price. It's function doesn't seem mainstream enough to be sold separately.

A real TV with some new unconventional features might make it though

